

New Pew Data: More Americans Are Getting News on Facebook and Twitter - allenleein
http://www.niemanlab.org/2015/07/new-pew-data-more-americans-are-getting-news-on-facebook-and-twitter/

======
teaneedz
Always sort of wonder what type of person gets their news from Facebook.

